# George - Lilac Oriental male and Seal Siamese female



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

George - Lilac Oriental male and Fred (Fredrina) - Seal Siamese female both 3 yrs old.

These lovely affectionate cats have lived with children and dogs but have never lived with other cats and struggle in their company .Sadly where they have lived has been built around and has now a large population of cats and has stressed them out so their owner has reluctantly had to give them up.

An ideal home for them would be rural ,with a small populations of cats in the area .
They like to go out and need a enclosed garden away from main roads

Neutered /Vaccinated/Microchipped

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

